# BBQ Pitmaster show on TLC tonight



## nickelmore (Dec 4, 2009)

I just saw a commercial for a show for a BBQ show on TLC looks kind of neat, never been involved in any competions, So Im sure i'll learn the behind the scene stuff yall go through.

Looks like it is on TLC at 9:00pm cst


----------



## jdsmith (Dec 4, 2009)

thanks for the heads up.  I went out and was looking for it to DVR.  My wife had the tv on HGTV (imagine that) and I saw a preview for it.  It looks like one of those shows that has a cool theme to it (Ice Road Truckers, Ax Men, Deadliest Catch, etc) but then they have to throw a bunch of drama into the mix for all the drama queens watching at home.  Not into the drama.  I'll take a documentary any day.

But hey, I got it recording and look forward to seeing what it's all about.


----------



## miamirick (Dec 4, 2009)

lookin forward to it had it marked on the callander for the last month,

hope its as good as the hype


----------



## smokemifugotem (Dec 4, 2009)

Could be good or bad... undoubtedly, this will start a new influx of want to learn and wanna be smokers. And yes there is a difference in my opinion. It will definitely up the number of entrances into the local competitive scene, which is good or bad, depending on your outlook.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 4, 2009)

Watching it now.  Flipping back and forth from that and the Oregon OSU game.  All I can say is that Myron Mixon might be a winning BBQ champion but man, what an A$$hole.


----------



## miamirick (Dec 4, 2009)

amen brother,  if they say ill give you my recipe but i have to kill you one more time ill turn it off


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd be the guy with the flat tire and sleeping while my fire went out.  LOL


----------



## smokemifugotem (Dec 4, 2009)

I agree... might be a champ, but what a jerk! I would have thrown some wood on the poor guys fire. But thats just me.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Dec 4, 2009)

Mixon is an arrogant a$$.  He came here to a local comp and got spanked.  He was friendly, but is so arrogant...


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 4, 2009)

You guys are correct.

What an a$$clown he is, I have competed a few times, I do it for fun, I could care less if I win or not


----------



## miamirick (Dec 4, 2009)

he didnt even shakeanyone else hand or say anything to noone


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh yes, a$$clown, couldn't have said it better.  Mixon is a douche...


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't mind him being a tough competitor, because at that level it really is about winning.  I mean if you're driving across the country, it's more than just cooking.  It's trying to get a paycheck.  But I guess for some they don't give a crap about things like their mouth.

But I will say as someone who works in video production, without a guy like that, there is no show.  As viewers we need controversey, we need someone to hate and an underdog to root for.  

Who'd of thought it would be an award winning show watching guys "fish" for crab.  But it's about the characters more than it is about the content.  We're all just watching it from a different POV

But I did hear them mention Smokey D's from Des Moines in the ribs category.  Go on hometown boys!


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 4, 2009)

I will agree and disagree, it's probably good for TV but it's also the reason I don't watch American Chopper, I can't stand watching a show when they have to beep every few words


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't watch it either.  But without that stuff it wouldn't still be on the air.


----------



## alx (Dec 4, 2009)

I have met Tuffy from cool smoke-one of the featured guys in this..First comp of year we were right next to him in salisbury,maryland and me and sis were having a blast talking with him and others at 3 a.m. etc...He is a great guy.Myron has been featured in these t.v. things along time now....Never met him,but he does come across as a jerk..

no excuse for mixons attitude if you ask me...,


----------



## miamirick (Dec 4, 2009)

maybee your right but isnt smoking all about the fun?

i mean the meat is great but the enjoyment and relaxation is making it


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes that guy Mixon was an arrogant a**. Loved the show. I had no idea one could win so much money from doing BBQ. Would love to do that someday, but I have allot to learn before I'm ready to play with the big dogs. 

I like the executive chef kid, the one who got the flat on the way to the comp. Pretty sure of himself, a bit arrogant too. I loved his presentation, a pile of meat and a little sprig of parsley LOL. Came in last on most of the events. When asked at the end if he would change the way he does things, he said no. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looks like he will be spending allot of money for nothing.


----------



## alx (Dec 4, 2009)

Not when entry fees are 200 bucks minimum and you spend 200 bucks on meat.Add in gas money etc....not for the light budget folks...Most folk get there friday etc....big money even for losers....

This is not enjoyment.......Competition....


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 4, 2009)

I know just what you mean. 

So I take it you don't watch Jerry Springer LOL


----------



## geek with fire (Dec 4, 2009)

I could do without the bleeping (and the underlying reason for the bleep) but it sure was nice to see a show on TV with people who know what they are talking about and never once mentioned "killer grill marks".  I'll watch it again, though I can't imagine what they will do for an entire season:
1.) Nobody is going to give any secrets (I wouldn't)
2.) Mixon can't be a bigger jerk
3.) The kid's going to continue to lose, if just on presenation alone.  He looks just stuborn enough to not learn from his mistakes.


----------



## ronp (Dec 4, 2009)

First thing Carol said was " what a puke, a jackass" I had to agree, but it was a good show.


----------



## bbqhead (Dec 4, 2009)

ok, I might be the only myron mixon fan here. It is just a reality show,the producers want smack talk,etc... It worked ,everyone watched it and now there talking about it . they got what they wanted. I have respect for each and everyone on there. I also learn by watching shows like this, thanks to myron my pork went from finishing in the bottom half to top ten calls. myron really is not like they showed, he does have a good personality, and very serious about his Q!!


----------



## mco (Dec 4, 2009)

Guess now it's Ok to use charcoal starter  huh, what an A hole, didn't much care for the fat ass from Amarillo either


----------



## rod guy (Dec 4, 2009)

He's my new Q hero, guys like Mixon are what make any show worth watching and he was the best on the show that day.


----------



## hungryjohn (Dec 4, 2009)

I've met Myron and he was not at all like he came across on the show.

He is self-assured (with reason, I guess, since his restaurant in Cordele, Ga., now closed, had so many trophies there was barely room for the customers), but friendly and far from arrogant. I have to suspect that the TV folks sort of scripted some of the comments to enliven the show.

I will say that I thought the most interesting thing in the whole show was Myron's revelation that he cooked his meat at relatively high temperatures, around 350, rather than the low and slow method that most of us use.

Obviously, it works very, very well for him.

Finally, the irony of it all: Myron's strong suit seems to be brisket, and like me he's from a part of the barbecue world where "barbecue" means "pork" and probably never even tasted brisket until he started competiton.


----------



## carpetride (Dec 4, 2009)

Myron also stated that he was using a Wagyu (spelling?) brisket.  There isn't much comparision in my opinion.  The marbling really should be that much better.

Yeah they could make a Lifetime story out of the "kid"....He was a troubled pitmaster who never could make it on stage and then one day...


----------



## athabaskar (Dec 4, 2009)

From Wikipedia:

The massive increase in popularity of Kobe beef in the United States has led to the creation of "Kobe-style" beef, taken from domestically-raised Wagyu crossbred with Angus cattle, in order to meet the demand. Farms in America and Britain have attempted to replicate the Kobe traditions, providing their Wagyu herds beer and daily massages with warm sake. U.S meat producers claim that any differences between their less expensive "Kobe-style" beef and true Kobe beef are largely cosmetic. The cattle are fed American and/or British grass and grain, which is different from the more expensive Japanese feed. Cuts of American "Kobe-style" beef tend to have darker meat and bolder flavor.

If Myron is using Wagyu brisket he has a definite advantage. I'm pretty sure the last packer I smoked never had a beer, a massage, or sake. Regardless, he is obviously doing what it takes to win, and that's what it's all about. Does anyone know where I can score a veal brisket?


----------



## bbqhead (Dec 4, 2009)

The woodchicks used a wagyu briskit also,there showing up a contest more and more. I was totally surprised at the lighter fluid, did he do that to throw everyone off ? In cook-off's you just don't do that,and he used a bunch!!


----------



## got14u (Dec 4, 2009)

I to was very surprised to find out the "high and fast" brisket cook....I will be trying it out. Also I am sure the "editing" makes Myron look more of a ass then he really is. He still seemed snobby to me but I'm sure he had help...the "kid" Paul is on drugs......he shows all the signs of being tweaked out...and the question that keeps coming up in my head is where do they get the money to do this? And how much is a wagyu beef brisket ? Good show tho I will be watching it.


----------



## got14u (Dec 4, 2009)

My thought on the lighter fluid is he "starts" his fire with it...so after burning for a hour or so the fluid is gone. the coals are so hot I just don't see how a flammable fluid surviving for very long at those temps Besides the plating it is not rocket science. BBQ has been around for ever. I think people make it out to be more then what it is. If you know how to pick a good piece of meat, know how to cut it, and know how to plate it then I think you got a chance....cooking it would probably be the easiest part.


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't know if this has been posted before but this must have been the comp where Myron's team was competing somewhere else also and had to forfeit the win because according to KCBS rules a team can only compete at one contest at a time under the same team name and he is not listed as the winner on the KCBS website. 

KCBS 


Overall: 
1 Sweet Peppers 
2 Smokin Triggers 
3 Cool Smoke 
4 Pellet Envy 
5 Santa Ynez BBQ 
6 Jerry King, Midland, Tx 
7 Brazen BBQ 
8 TheSlabs.com 
9 Twyford BBQ and Catering 
10 Otis and the Bird 
11 R & R BBQ 
12 Slap Yo' Daddy BBQ 
13 Texas Rib Rangers 
14 Iowa's Smokey D's BBQ 
15 McFrankenboo BBQ 
16 Jambo Pits 
17 Oh Kay Cee's 
18 Rhythm 'N Que 
19 Them Ohio City Boys 
20 QN4U 
21 OOPS 
22 Tropical Heat 
23 Mad Max's BBQ 
24 Big O's BBQ 2Hot4U 
25 Wood Chicks BBQ 
26 The Pit Stop BBQ 
27 Toys 4 BBQ'N 
28 BBQ Bullies 
29 Rib Tickler BBQ 
30 Smokin Goatheads 
31 Britts Barbecue 
32 The BBQ Nerds 
33 Notleyque 
34 Eureka BBQ Crew 
35 Barbeque Heaven 
36 One Smoke Over the Line 
37 The Arizona Kid 
38 Here Piggy Piggy BBQ Tea 
39 Smokin Dead Meat 
40 Mesquite Heat 
41 Casual Smokers 
42 Tommy's Texas BBQ 
43 Team Grinder 
44 When Pigs Fly BBQ 
45 F. Rogers BBQ 
46 Pablo Diablo BB


----------



## travcoman45 (Dec 4, 2009)

Watched it, dissappointed, to much drama an not enough hands on.  Old South I'm sure was scripted ta the hilt, but I wouldn't have allowed myself ta be portrayed as such an a$$ If I wasn't.  

It better pick up the pass er I'm gonna start forgettin bout it.


----------



## geek with fire (Dec 4, 2009)

A 9 pound Wagyu packer brisket will run you about $200 (packed and shipped; approximate).  I think this is the main reason he can cook them high and fast.  Try that with a wally world brisket and I'll bet it's chewey.


----------



## thunderdome (Dec 4, 2009)

I agree about the Wagyu, did everyone notice how he said "I only buy one brisket, i'm not spending all my money on several"

This must be the reason why?  I was shocked to see he cooks @ 350. 4 hours for a brisket? This made me second guess everything since his turned out so good. Hopefully the meat was the reason why.

He is a A**hole, however, I think he's the type of character we'll love to hate throughout the season. Probably be rooting for him by the end.

Yes, the kid Paul was drugged out of his mind. Did anyone notice the Carl from Caddyshack similarities???

The Smack Yo Daddy BBQ guys were great. I love that they stick to Weber bullets, and that they've made a "computer" to control airflow.....not saying I believe in stereotypes, but I found that ironic.

Cool Smoke seems like a good crew.

It is set to record the whole season on my DVR. It will be fun to view the feedback here after each show


----------



## bman62526 (Dec 4, 2009)

Anyone here ever seen Popdaddy's Brisket video on Youtube?  Man, oh man is that guy funny.  He has a couple AWESOME smoker's too...

Anyway, I DVR'd the Pitmasters show - plan to watch it tonight, but what made me comment - is Popdaddy cooks his ribs and briskets at high temps too.  I also prefer cooking at 250 - 275, rather than 225...but to each their own, right?  If you get it tasty and tender - doesn't matter how you got there, as long as you make it!


----------



## geek with fire (Dec 4, 2009)

Makes sense since they mentioned Pablo Diablo was 47th out of 47th and now only 46 are listed.  I'm guessing that will be an angle on the next show.


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't think they made the computer, I think they mean they use a computer controlled device, I think it was the Stoker


----------



## pignit (Dec 4, 2009)

Watchin that show extinguished any desire I thought I had to participate in competition BBQ.


----------



## placebo (Dec 4, 2009)

Now I absolutely have to watch it!


----------



## alx (Dec 4, 2009)

We cooked a wagyu and a angus brisket at a comp once....We ended up turning in the angus.....

The high heat is more common then folks think...


we were next to Tuffy(COOL SMOKE) at the first comp of the year in salisbury,md.








This pic was like 1 a.m. and he is just starting to warm up his rig.Bad picture,but i was suprised he was just warming it up....





Obviously some folk are cooking much quicker....


----------



## geek with fire (Dec 4, 2009)

Can't find the original source, but saw this on another forum a few months ago.  Not a confirmed source, so take it for what it's worth.

_"The KCBS Board is hereby *requested by Myron Mixon* of Jack's Old South competition cooking team, whom upon discovering *an inadvertent error in registering for two contests on the same date*, under the same name, and to further the Spirit of BBQ competition and the Creed of KCBS that the results of each contest be modified to award the Reserve Grand Champion in each case the Grand Championship, and all other places be corrected accordingly. Jack's Old South wants to do do what is right and honorable thing. 
Myron Mixon stated he made a mistake in filling out his applications and he is sorry for that. Jack's Old South was meeting an obligation and promise he made to a friend and organizer of the Myrtle Beach, SC contest several months ago. After that the TLC BBQ Reality Show came along and it was a fast paced deal. Myron Mixon never intended to get or want points from two contests. The KCBS Board stated Myron Mixon has never done anything but promote BBQ and KCBS and other BBQ events. Myron Mixon and Jack's Old South is a team of integrity that loves BBQ and the competition and will compete by the rules of any organization and abide by those rules. Vote:
11 yes, 0 no, 0 abstentions"_


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 4, 2009)

I had a similar post back about 10 posts


----------



## alx (Dec 4, 2009)

He did inject his brisket.Alot of em do not even cook the point.If you just need 8 slices from the flat and you can get a tender product at those times/temps...Why change!!!

Alot of folk grill/smoke the thighs in a foil tin with thighs half covered in butter...When myron showed his thighs in the cupcake holders the next step was the butter....Bizare what wins in comps...though anybody can be a judge if you pass the course...

At our first comp of year 50 of the 100 judges were first timers...We know a table captain and he sais it was sad for the competitors...They barely new rules on certain things...but with 98 teams they needed judges


----------



## bman62526 (Dec 4, 2009)

Regarding comps...I plan on participating in a couple this next summer, but both of them are the "backyard comps" - basically, just amateur stuff.  It doesn't cost as much to enter, and there are fewer categories than with the regular KCBS comps, but I figure it's a good way to get my feet wet just seeing what it's all about.

As a far as the show, I think the drama is blown a little out of proportion, like others here have said - toally for ratings.  I wouldn't let that discourage anyone from doing a real life, "non-telivised" comp...as I'm sure that's a lot more fun going on at these comps, than what you see on TV.  Just my thoughts...


----------



## geek with fire (Dec 4, 2009)

Yea I saw that.  It's what actually led me to look for the quote.  What I was trying to point out is that Mixon actually initiated the request to the KCBS to be disqualified.


----------



## alx (Dec 4, 2009)

The night/day before is best time.The day of comp is serious and the show didnt show that well...Some great people and some you know whats...


----------



## bman62526 (Dec 4, 2009)

Exactly!  I would LOVE all the fun leading up to a comp - maybe more than the comp itself...

I like to camp out, cook outside (obviously) have a party, listen to tunes, bust out the guitar, etc...then after all that - what better way to kill a hangover, than by smelling sweet Que all morning the day after the party.


----------



## alx (Dec 4, 2009)

Exactly...It is also a great place to meet local caterers/bounce ideas around etc....Some real characters and the hangover part is so true....

Joining a new team out of deleware this year and the other cook is a older gentleman who is a riot.


----------



## smokey2569 (Dec 4, 2009)

Myron is the man. He needs his own show.


----------



## eman (Dec 4, 2009)

Here in louisiana we have some kind of fair or festival allmost every weekend in the spring ,summer and fall.
 Before there was allways jambalaya cookoffs but now alot are moving to 
Grilling / smoking comps.
 our cooking team from saltycajun.com is doing a comp dec 12th.
 not only Q but a seafood comp , wild game comp  and  (other). cost $20 per catigorie to enter.
 It's a charity cook off that is part of a fund raiser for a marine who was parylized from the neck down in a freak accident right at the end of his basic training.
 Funds to be used to help w/ exspenses that the govt. will not cover.
  For the smoke  comp, i am doing 2- 7 lb boudin stuffed pork loins.
 i believe we are doing chilli for the other and grilled redfish on the half shell for the seafood. doing a deer and rabbit sauce piquant for wild game.
   The rules state that whatever dishes you fix must have at least 10 lbs of meat. They are selling bracelets for $10 that allow you to taste everyones cooking. So far we have 34 teams  doing at least one catagorie.
 this is about all the comp i want.


----------



## pignit (Dec 4, 2009)

I enjoy the gettin together and the smokin and the eatin and the guitar playin. I think the competition part would take away from the fun for me with judges that are trained as to what tastes good.  I'm just not that competitive. 

I think it would be fun to have 20 competitors smoking and judging themselves. You get to taste everybodies smokin except your own. Presentation wouldn't count... just sittin on a paper plate with a fork.


----------



## oneshot (Dec 4, 2009)

Now that would be a comp. that I would enjoy. Helping our serviceman is an honorable and the right thing to do. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Being the present administration is severely lacking in this area!!!!


----------



## figjam (Dec 4, 2009)

Any idea who Smokey D is?

I am from Des Moines originally, and my SIL's brother (doesn't really make him my BIL, but you get the jist) does do some competitive queing.  I don't know what name he uses though.  I'll have to try and find out.


----------



## thunderdome (Dec 4, 2009)

I thought it was funny hearing how the judges were "trained" in meat judging.

I know they're going off texture criteria, etc.

But I'm curious who would have won with a flat out blind taste test


----------



## alx (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats what i dont like about competing.....Taste and tendernes are 3/4 of score and appearance is judged first.If the entry does not look perfect it will effect other scores....even though its not supposed too...The judges are told not to judge smoke ring on brisket,since tenderquick will produce one....but judges i talked with will lower appearance if its not there...Same with the garnish...Almost everyone uses the parsley"putting green" box.....


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't know any of them personally.  Good ribs though.  They have a couple of resturants in town.
http://www.smokeydsbbq.com/
Be sure to click the link to the Taste of Elegance winning recipie, Maple Bourbon Glaze Ribs (and more).  Got to try that out sometime soon.


My guess/prediction would be that this will be a season long competition much like "Deadliest Catch".  Each show will give updates of where on the points and money scale each of the featured teams (meaning the teams that TLC is paying) rank against each other.  Remember that there are a lot of other teams there that are not being shown on-camera, yet we kept hearing their names during winners announcements.  I'd guess these teams didn't want to commit to doing the full circut.  Meaning, those teams we saw last night will more than likely be in most if not every one of the episodes.  And legally TLC can't put the others on TV unless they pay them or get their permission to do so.

If Myron has backed out of his win last night that will be the big draw for a while to see if he can mount a comeback.  It'll just make him meaner and more swearing as he trys to climb out of the hole.  The Slap Yo Daddy dudes from California will be the lovable yet competent comedy relief, the kid from Texas will eventually start to get to his act together (never win, but will start to move up) because his wife will demand that he either shapes up or they're going back to Texas.  I also think the kid is going to loose his cool at some point and start a fight with someone.  The Wood Chick's will be the obligatory attractive female trying to prove their worth in a man's world.  They'll impress and make everyone respect them.  Tuffy will be the normally level headed guy who trys to get along with everyone, Trigg will just get more cranky as the season progresses.  

Just my predictions.


----------



## placebo (Dec 4, 2009)

Got me wondering about the Parsley Putting Green Box. It does look good, but to me that takes away from the true spirit of the BBQ comp which IMO should be based solely on how good your food tastes, nothing more.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 4, 2009)

Question for you guys that do some comps...
It looked like there were quite a few judges set up there.  How does that work?  They only turned in one box in each category.  How do all those people judge off that one box?  Or are there different tables of judges for each category?  And what, 6 judges for each category?


----------



## got14u (Dec 4, 2009)

ditto....That is my major turn off of comps...way to much attention on $hit that doesn't matter for good BBQ...it should come to them on some old brown paper with a side of white bread.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 4, 2009)

I respectfully disagree.  I think presentation should have something to do with it.  I think they ought to either be able to do more or nothing at all.  Because at this point it pretty much all looks the same if they take their time placing the greens.  But I do think the points awarded for presentation should definatley take a back seat to everything else.


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah, each judge won't taste everyone's entry.  If you and I were at the same comp, we may or may not hit the same judges.   Adds another factor to it......sometimes you hit an "easy" or "hard" table.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 4, 2009)

So is there one table for chicken with 6 judges (cause that's how many pieces were in the box) a table of 6 for ribs, table of 6 for brisket, etc.?


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 4, 2009)

When chicken gets turned in all the tables judge chicken.......then ribs.....all the tables judge ribs, etc.   By the end of the day, all the judges would have eaten all four catagories, but not from the same cook teams usually.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 4, 2009)

gotcha, i think.  Thanks


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 4, 2009)

I could do a better job of explaining standing next to you with a beer.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 4, 2009)

Come on over.  I've got the beer you bring the meat and we'll have a cookoff.  And since it's just a backyard comp for no $$$ we don't have to present on greens.


----------



## alx (Dec 4, 2009)

Yep-thats why you have to have 6 samples in each box.The meats are turned in -in this order in KCBS.
chicken-noon
ribs-12:30
Pork-1 p.m.
brisket 1:30 p.m.

The judges have a sheet with 6 squares and all 6 boxes have one piece of meat in the square...

It is almost pointless to compete and not have taken a class from a reputable competitor.I have had access to 2 overall champion of KCBS techniques from former teamates....If not a class someone who has inside knowledge of what wins...Appearance,taste,texture.

I see alot of people waste money since they do not no little things like the guy from texas....


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 4, 2009)

1230 Miles.  LOL   Be right there, give me a couple of minutes to pack.


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 4, 2009)

I feel the same way right now,  I prefer to "compete" against myself, and my last smoke.


----------



## got14u (Dec 4, 2009)

Drugs will make you super tho


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 4, 2009)

I'll second that.  

If you don't take a class you need to atleast talk to everyone that you can that has done a comp or fifty.......save yourself a lot of time, money, and frustration.    There are little bits of info that go a long, long way.


----------



## alx (Dec 4, 2009)

How bout when he got the flat tire on the pit and had it towed.He could have had it towed to a tire shop and had it fixed....LMAO

He went back and got his clunker smoker instead....


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 4, 2009)

Really that is all you are doing at the comps, IMO, try to improve on what you did the time before.  

But no doubt, just like anything else in life, it ain't for everyone.


----------



## alx (Dec 4, 2009)

Fatback Joe would know the name,but in IB something-texas area-they have a no garnish rule.Just the meat in the styrofoam box...

Teams i have been on we make all 4 putting greens nite before and refridgerate...I see alot of hungover/flustered folks trying to do it at last minute...


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 4, 2009)

its all good,  I was just saying it wasnt for me at this time in my life.


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 4, 2009)

IBCA  International Barbeque Cookers Association

http://www.ibcabbq.org/


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 4, 2009)

Agreed


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 4, 2009)

I am going to watch this show though(love anything to do with bbq like most on here), I recorded it as it was on past my bedtime on a work night.


----------



## hilbillyinca (Dec 4, 2009)

We competed against Slap Yo Daddy in Fairfield, CA last year. These are two great guys!
The gave a 10 minute demo on how he sets up his turn in boxes. Pretty cool, and quick.

They swept a couple comps last year, and will be a real player next year.

It's funny to see them with all there WSM's lined up against the big boys.


----------



## billbo (Dec 4, 2009)

I watched last night and loved it. I was hoping to get a little more info on their techniques but I should have known there would be no secrets revealed. 

I was at least looking for finished temps, fire maintenance tips etc. I knew no recipes would be given out. I will continue to watch though, interesting stuff.

I really liked the Slap Yo Daddy guys with their bullets! Gotta love the little guys mixing it up with the big stick burners!


----------



## rhankinsjr (Dec 4, 2009)

Overall I liked the show.

Although they may not spill their secrets I think there is still things to be learned from watching it.  If you pay enough attention to the show you'll see things.  Just like with most shows.  They may not detail it but it is there for the taking.


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 4, 2009)

Didn't one of the judges say one of the judging criteria was smelling the food?


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 4, 2009)

I agree, but I'm guessing, most of the people watching are just fans of reality TV or backyard hacks that aren't activley working at perfecting their Q.  Even this hack will likely never compete but I am trying to get better at it so that if I did get thrown into a comp, I at least wouldn't be completely embarrased.  If it was a show about recipies it would be on the food network and hosted by one person.  I'll keep watching and see where it goes.  Hopefully I'll pick up a tip or two along the way.  But it's no cooking class for sure.


----------



## alx (Dec 4, 2009)

Never heard that as a criteria.You being a judge-I would assume you might give it a whiff,but criteria????

Our first comp of 2009 was 96 teams and 50 of judges were new.A friend is a table captain and he apoligized to us for the lack of experience in the judges.They were making basic mistakes.... on disqualifications etc...Makes you wonder sometimes...


----------



## pignit (Dec 4, 2009)

The guy from Slap Yo Daddy was actually placing the greenery around the meat with a pair of tweeeeeeezerzzzz! Now that was funny!


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 4, 2009)

I found that to be a bit odd, placing the greens in there with a tweezer. I know presentation means allot when it comes to food, but this is BBQ. Your supposed to eat this stuff and get it on your face and then lick your fingers clean LOL. I also found that the guy placing his chicken thighs in a cupcake mold was strange. I mean, they came out looking like a giant processed McNugget. It just looks so funny making sure all this food is the same size, arranged perfectly on a bed of greens, then served on a styrofoam tray that you get from the greasy spoon. But then again, that young kid, the one who came in last just kinda threw his stuff in there and called it good. If I were to ever compete, I would play along, but I think presentation should be on the bottom of the list and taste at the top. Thats just me.


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 4, 2009)

I have competed a couple of events and now that I have a decent smoker setup, plan to do a few more events next year. I will tell you that I went into it thinking that I am just here for fun, but you know as well as I do that BBQ is a matter of pride, and I would have felt really bad coming in dead last. I was as green as they come, but had a round-about connection to the guy that was competing across from me (his partner is my insurance guy, a rep for Backwoods smokers, and the person solely responsible for informing me about insulated smokers). I asked a lot of questions and he helped me out with decent answers (after giving me grief of course). Although I was a rookie competitor, I am by no stretch a rookie at BBQ or TBS. In fact I was cooking on my homemade insulated backwoods knockoff, and he was a backwoods rep. Well I will tell you that I walked away from that contest with a 4th place ribbon and check in the brisket category, not to mention that I came in 12th overall. It was a KCBS event and I got 4th out of 49 for my first competition.

Competing was a lot of fun, and I look forward to many more. There is a sense of comraderie, but then again, I am not competing to earn a paycheck. 

They can get pricey, especially since I throw a big party for friends on Friday night. The entry fee for the ones locally are at least $200 and for the last one I did spring for a nice tent and other assorted gear...Mrs. Engineer kept receipts and overall it was over a thousand dollars after all of the meat, gear, entry fee, and assorted items. I am, however, sponsored by the local liquor store, and that is a cool thing too. If you are going to compete, you will need to learn the garnish thing, otherwise you are just pi$$ing your money away...it is that important. If you can't play the game, you will lose.


----------



## alx (Dec 5, 2009)

Right on Dana.When you look at money and then the pride-i do this to place well or win now-i am dead serious come saturday.My last comp with old team we were 3,6,7, and a 25th place in the 4 categories-out of 45 teams(5 of the teams made the jack daniels invitational).The 25th place was a basic mistake or we win,place,show.When you are that close you definetly get more serious,,,,We are talking less then 1 point from winning categories-i think folk who do not compete have a hard time getting a handle on that!!!!!!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 5, 2009)

For being the first to say it here. We were at Dover and he pushed his wife to the ground also. What a jerk hope he does not win to much on the show. although he must know something since he is 2-3 time world champ.


----------



## taterdavid (Dec 5, 2009)

i'm a total newby but i thought the show was pretty good but the guy who won in my opinion needs a bar of soap in his mouth. totally looked like a idiot talking like that. i tried getting my wife into it and his foul mouth ruined it.

i served as a paratrooper and am no prima donna but i feel his mouth was over the top.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 5, 2009)

Good show, finally a reality series I can watch. Aslo it is just going to help the smoking community grow; might even prompt a few to buy holsters for their spatula's and start competing !!!


----------



## bman62526 (Dec 5, 2009)

Amen, brother....same deal here.  I guess I could have done more homework on the show, but I didn't.  I just tried to watch it with my wife, and all it did was fuel the fire of idiot, hillbilly BBQ man...with all the unnecessary cursing.  Then throw in a stoner, meth-head guy coming in dead last, for good measure.  WTF?  

HA!!!  Anyway, I watched it.  Now I question why this particular "select few" bbq comp. teams were chosen by the media types.  F*** 'em.
I hope my wife doesn't think that's how it is when I get together w/ friends for "friendly backyard" comps.   Geeesh....two steps away from Springer, I tell ya...

Oh well.  It's TV.
Like a few have said earlier - I guess they feel the need to have a cast of crazies to get people to watch.


----------



## wtf (Dec 5, 2009)

Great show, I'll keep watching. The typeA-Jackass is pretty funny to watch. Kissed his wife after every win, hate to see what he did to her after winning the WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP.
Asians with computer technology? No way , I never would have seen that coming.


----------



## fired up (Dec 5, 2009)

Judges cannot disqualify anyone. If there is threat of disqualification from an entry it is brought to the attention of the table captain who in turn brings it to the attention of the KCBS reps and only they can disquallify an entry.

I took the judging class earlier this year in hopes to get some sort of idea as to what the judges are looking for. The fact is anyone who pays the money to take the class is automatically an official judge. There is no test. They do not tell you what to look for or how to judge any of the four categories. It is all about personal preference. The only thing you will learn from the class other than the rules for illegal garnishes is how to mark down your scores and not to talk to the other judges during the actual judging. Pretty much a big waste of time and money.


----------



## freshmeat (Dec 5, 2009)

huh?  I am not a choir boy.  I am a newbie, maybe that is why the bolded does not make sense to me or the sarcasm went over my head.


----------



## alx (Dec 5, 2009)

It must have been a new table captain he was refering too.He said one box only had 4 pieces of meat samples for 6 judges....

I have also become skeptical of the judging as you mentioned.After talking with people who are judges i decided not to bother with the class.I will just stick to competing and hope i get a good table of judges...That and after seeing some of the turn ins i dont thinl i wanna eat some of this stuff....FAB injections,MSG out the wazoo etc...


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 6, 2009)

I think it's on at 1:00 pm central time again today


----------



## igolf2 (Dec 6, 2009)

I am a total newbie and have never competed and even my wife who once burned jello asked me "how could that Paul be an executive chef and turn in burnt chicken and just thrown his food into the turn in boxes without paying any attention to prensentation"

Interesting show but some very staged moments - not much useful information or tips.

Guess I was hoping for more "real" than "reality"


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 8, 2009)

the language didnt bother me, 

 what really bothered me was all the charcoal starter fluid that one fella used.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 8, 2009)

I know what you mean Jim, but that dude won!!!


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 8, 2009)

I know,  and has won alot,  

it makes me wonder about the folks judging these contests, and what winning really means.


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 8, 2009)

I can't explain that...and he was sure putting on a show with it too.  I don't know about you, but I don't care how long you let it burn...I can taste that stuff.  On top of it all, he put an expensive Wagyu brisket in after the lighter fluid.  I guarantee I wouldn't be doing that.


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 8, 2009)

I can taste it as well,  im not sure how the judges couldnt pick up that petroleum taste.


----------



## coyote-1 (Dec 8, 2009)

It mans everyone has an opinion, just like everyone has an (body part here)....  and the collective opinions of that group of judges produced that result that day. Nothing more, nothing less.
As for lighting fluid,  I'd imagine you taste it far more in a quick grill than in a longterm smoke. Nonetheless, there's no need for it unless your objective is to get a massive fire going to very quickly heat a large unit - not usually a consideration for home smoking.


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 8, 2009)

I can tell you that when he fires it up it stinks.  LOL

My very first contest, I was right across (and down wind) from him and I had to go for a walk until the smoke settled down.


----------



## alx (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL....I have heard his meat is so sweet etc...tasting you prolly couldnt tell...I guess we better not mention smoking the thighs in a pan full of butter/margarine.It amazes me how much that wins...


----------



## hilbillyinca (Dec 9, 2009)

the other part of this, is that Myron cooks with wood. He is using lighter fluid to get his charcoal going, then he uses the Charcoal to light his wood fire.  I would imagine that by the time he gets his meat on the the smoker, a lot of the charcoal has burned down.


----------



## triplebq (Dec 28, 2009)

*I really enjoy the show , now the hard part is seperating fact from fiction  . I mean is that guy from Mckinney really that dumb ? *

*I have fired some briskets at 350 without the point and they came out great . I do like the color and taste of the slow cooked brisket better BUT my family loves the 5 hour briskets the best .  *


----------



## alx (Dec 28, 2009)

I noticed on next episode johnny trigg is showing him the ropes....I have a feeling that is the point of having him on....Seeing the other folk are way more accomplished....


----------



## triplebq (Dec 28, 2009)

*It would be nice for me to learn from Johnny Trigg even though I am comrtable in my own cooking world ..*


----------



## ddave (Dec 28, 2009)

Sounds like they're developing the storyline . . . giving folks an underdog to root for.

Dave


----------



## triplebq (Dec 28, 2009)

They do get paid for being headliners on the show don't they ?


----------



## ddave (Dec 29, 2009)

I've read on a few other forums that, yes, they are getting paid.

Which is a good thing in Paul's case. I don't know if I'd want to go out there and get my ass whipped on national TV for free. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Even if I did get cooking tips from Johnny Trigg.

Dave


----------



## rickw (Dec 29, 2009)

Is this show still on?


----------



## triplebq (Dec 29, 2009)

*Next scheduled on air is 01/07-10 .. they have two shows to be aired ! TLC just bought 8 shows total ... so it won't last long . Too bad as I like this show.*


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 29, 2009)

I beleive there are 5 more episodes left, there has been 3 so far


----------



## triplebq (Dec 30, 2009)

That is funny . That guy has no clue as of yet but I think he gets help in teh next show .


----------



## ciolli (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah I think it would be a blast to cook with him... it would take some really thick skin I am afraid to work with Myron...


----------

